# Tangled Lead Wires



## chevysky (Aug 11, 2011)

Just curious on how big the problem in dealing with tangled lead wires is for assessing patients vitals in the field. My sister-in-law says it's a huge problem for her and her team working for careflight out of Ft. Worth, Tx.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hasn't posed much of a problem for me

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 11, 2011)

If you put them away correctly, it shouldn't be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 11, 2011)

A bit of preparation goes a long way. When repacking the LP15 I carefully untangle and fold the 4 limb leads. This helps make sure they're good to go when it comes time to apply them to the patient. Beyond that, think ahead, if you're going to be placing the patient on the stretcher early in the call as part of your course of treatment then put them there before adding all the trips and tangles. Otherwise I'll leave the cables attached but unplugged during the move to the bed and that seems to cut down quite a bit on tangling.

Realisitically being a little OCD goes a long way. I'm slightly obsessed with having all my equipment exactly the way I want it when checking the truck and bags. When package my patients on the bed I aim to tuck the cables under the belts, but not under the blanket or sheet as much as possible to avoid them getting lost. When you've got your flow down pat and a good partner who knows your routine (and vice versa) these things become at worst minor annoyances.


----------



## chevysky (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Fast, just probing for information. I'm somewhat of an enterprenuer and am always looking for simple solutions to problems experienced in the field. If too much time is spent untangling lead wires to get feedback, could it make a difference in saving a life? What about injection sites vs needleless valve connections?


----------



## chevysky (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input Wolfman, which I was in Michigan right now. Been 105F plus for over a month now down here..........


----------



## fast65 (Aug 11, 2011)

chevysky said:


> Thanks Fast, just probing for information. I'm somewhat of an enterprenuer and am always looking for simple solutions to problems experienced in the field. If too much time is spent untangling lead wires to get feedback, could it make a difference in saving a life? What about injection sites vs needleless valve connections?



If my patient is serious enough for that few seconds to matter, then the wires being tangled are the least of my worries. After every call my partner, or I, will cleanly put away the cables and attach electrodes to them to help save time.

What about injection sites vs. needleless ports?


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 11, 2011)

Put away properly is usually not the problem. It's the ED bed to stretcher move that screws you in most CCT situations.


----------



## MediMike (Aug 12, 2011)

When you've got two pumps with 6 lines running, on the vent, ICP monitor, NIBP, EtCO2, and the ECG cables...I think thats the most challenging part of a CCT trip is figuring out the logistics of THAT


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 12, 2011)

MediMike said:


> When you've got two pumps with 6 lines running, on the vent, ICP monitor, NIBP, EtCO2, and the ECG cables...I think thats the most challenging part of a CCT trip is figuring out the logistics of THAT



Yep, you can put stuff away correctly all you want, when you have a cable/line load like above....good luck not getting SOMETHING tangled up in the four-six moves it takes to get someone somewhere.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 12, 2011)

MediMike said:


> When you've got two pumps with 6 lines running, on the vent, ICP monitor, NIBP, EtCO2, and the ECG cables...I think thats the most challenging part of a CCT trip is figuring out the logistics of THAT


And add to that having more equipment than pt. Helped transfered a three month old with a severe head injury to CT scan, during a PICU clinical shift. dear gravy! It was like moving a circus without taking the tent down.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 12, 2011)

MediMike said:


> When you've got two pumps with 6 lines running, on the vent, ICP monitor, NIBP, EtCO2, and the ECG cables...I think thats the most challenging part of a CCT trip is figuring out the logistics of THAT



Agreed, all the prep, good intentions and crossed fingers aren't going to make that one easy.

I remember reading years ago about a physicist who designed a model to explain how string gets tangled in a bag.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yep, you can put stuff away correctly all you want, when you have a cable/line load like above....good luck not getting SOMETHING tangled up in the four-six moves it takes to get someone somewhere.



Yep. No matter how neat I have my vent circuit, leads, lines etc. when we start the call it never is still the same when we get to destination. We joke that in our next careers we will be pasta chefs cuz we're used to dealing with spaghetti. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## chevysky (Aug 17, 2011)

*Easylead online at "www.mcomps.com"*

Amy Young, my sister in law brought up this issue of dealing with these tangled lead wires all the time and after many hours of field testing in her area close to Ft. Worth, the Houston area and Austin area as well, we came away with a great product. Be glad to fire off some test samples, if anybody's interested.


----------

